# update/renew marketplace ads for 2020!



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2020)

Just a reminder, nearly 500 ads were dropped off the marketplace today, likely 2019 points ads as well as 1-52 floats.  

so please log back into the marketplace to edit your ads and get them back up for 2020 if they are still available!



To make any changes to your ads posted in the TUG marketplace you simply need to log in here:  https://ads.tug2.net

once doing so, click the Timeshare Marketplace drop down option at the very top of the screen and select "view your classified ads" & this will display all of the ads you have created in the marketplace and below each ad are all the options to make the appropriate changes!

Please dont hesitate to contact us if you have any other questions or issues!


----------

